# Who else thinks this is out of order



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=153718 First and only post a link to his ebay sale :evil:


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

i agree proberly wont see him again. while i am on how did you get on sat
car looked great.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

keith said:


> i agree proberly wont see him again. while i am on how did you get on sat
> car looked great.


Cheers I won best modded with a score of 100 out of 100


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

cheeky turd.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

link removed


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

May get a bargain off one of these one post wonders tho, no..?

There's another one post wonder with TT Dash and vents - someone like Charlie may benefit from these posts, or others..? It's not cricket, but may benefit one of the extended family?

Not that a noobs opinon counts for much either. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hipflyguy said:


> May get a bargain off one of these one post wonders tho, no..?
> 
> There's another one post wonder with TT Dash and vents - someone like Charlie may benefit from these posts, or others..? It's not cricket, but may benefit one of the extended family?
> 
> Not that a noobs opinon counts for much either. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I dont mind so much when they post something up for sale with a price ( like the guy with the vents ) but to post a link to you ebay sale in not on


----------



## Hipflyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

Ten-4 big fella... Totally agree.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Half a mind to go inspect them... with some power tools... :twisted:


----------



## Blaven11 (May 13, 2009)

Anyone missing four wheels?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What about this one then? :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hipflyguy said:


> Ten-4 big fella... Totally agree.


You calling Andy fat :lol: I have heard he likes pies but that is a bit harsh 

I appreciate you thinking about me too, much appreciated 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

badyaker said:


> Half a mind to go inspect them... with some power tools... :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Hipflyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Ten-4 big fella... Totally agree.
> ...


He said 'big'.  There's a subtle difference. Do you know anyone with fat tits?

Apart from Andy that is... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

